

Show HN: UI system completely painted on HTML5 Canvas (early demo) - nadam
http://codeclamp.com

======
ricardobeat
IMO this is interesting as a technical exercise, and stops there.

    
    
        Its dynamic layout, dynamic stylesheets, customizable
        painting and conceptual simplicity beats modern
        desktop/plugin/platform-locked technologies
    

That sounds like HTML+CSS+JS.

Bitmap drawing is nothing new. What are the expected advantages of creating a
whole new renderer, graphics library, and UI kit inside an enviroment that
already offers essentially the same?

~~~
tommoor
Couldn't agree more.

------
voidr
I wouldn't call this approach radically new, this was already done with GTK3:

<http://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2010/11/23/gtk3-vs-html5/>

Also we already have a lot of browser UI toolkits that behave the same in
modern browsers. I don't really feel this could bring anything new to the
table.

A lot of the time in fact we don't want our UI to look the same everywhere,
for example I would love my site to scale down and degrade gracefully on
mobile or in other words: progressive enhancement.

Performance and legacy browsers still plague the canvas element, so I won't
rely on that as the foundation of a UI technology.

And last but not least: this UI framework has to duplicate a lot of behavior
that the browser already does, which I feel is both a waste of time and a
waste of resources.

I don't want to look too negative about this, but I'm really skeptical that a
UI framework like this would be better than what we already have.

------
nadam
This is my latest startup. The current version (0.1) is a very early version,
it is not intended for production usage yet. I am interested in opinions on
the approach, and also would be happy to find investors.

~~~
tomaskafka
Sorry man, this just goes against the grain of the web - the future is imo in
using browser as a smart, hw accelerated runtime that is native on every
platform, not in creating a dumb/slow proprietary emulation layer inside.
Flash has already lost, and whatever good it had (fast accelerated video) has
already been made native.

~~~
nadam
The problem with this is that the web is driven by commitees, so innovation is
terribly slow. For example there is no real dynamic layout in web standards,
which is crazy. (Look at my v0.1 GridPanel class and compare it to CSS
layout...) I want to create a system in which people can create their own
components, own layout managers, etc... This thing should not replace the web,
but has a place in UI tech research and application development.

~~~
bradleyland
Kind of like Java Applets or Flash?

These are also dead or dying platforms. I don't see a compelling reason for
another one to rise, even if it runs atop canvas.

------
Enterprize1
I smell a new flash coming. No accessibility and it emulates things, that
browser can do nativly, without using JavaScript.

~~~
nadam
If we call this 'flash': My dream is to create a better flash than flash. I do
this in my spare time, so the features a I've put into this are very limited
as of yet, but once I will have more time/resources I will try to do my best
on things like accessibility.

------
garethsprice
Firefox 8.0.1: Click on the demo app area, everything disappears.

~~~
nadam
Thanks for the bug report. I've tested on Firefox 8.0.1 on Windows 7, it works
here. Maybe it behaves differently on different operating systems?

~~~
garethsprice
Perhaps - I'm on OSX. Tried it in Chrome on the same system and it works fine,
so it's definitely an OSX/Firefox issue. Ping me here if you make changes and
need someone to retest...

